# WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

End Setup:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1t9xyqoSfxO6EUXGO8UJI9hZOG5BzoYxgQ7RV6k-Qcog/edit?usp=sharing

Sort	Components	pieces
SSD	Crucial m4 SSD (128GB, 2.5")	1
HDD	Seagate Desktop (2000GB, 3.5", Desktop)	1
RAM	Corsair Vengeance (4x, 4GB, DDR3-1600, DIMM 240)	4
CPU	Intel Core i5 3570K BOX (LGA 1155, 3.40GHz, Unlocked)	1
GPU	EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper	1
PS	Netzteil be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10	1
CASE	Phanteks Enthoo Primo (Big Tower) (white)	1
MB	AsRock Z77 Extreme4 (LGA 1155, Intel Z77, ATX)	1

	Water cooling setup	

CPU	Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4	1
CPU backplate	Aquacomputer Backplate für cuplex kryos, Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775	1
Radiator / Front	Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm	1
Radiator /Top	Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 480mm	1
Fans	Enermax Cluster Advance UCCLA12P ( 120x120x25mm )	6
AGB	Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 15 LT	1
Pump	Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version	1
Pump fitting in	Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4"	1
Pump fitting out	Eheim 1048 Auslassadapter auf G1/4"	1
tubing	Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Black 3,3m (10ft) "Retail Package"	1
Fittings 1	16/10mm Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black matt	8
Fittings 2	Alphacool HF 16/10 Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - Deep Black

	small parts	

Shoggy	Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz	1
fittings	Koolance Verschlussschraube G1/4 Zoll gerändelt - Black	2
fittings	16/10mm Anschraubtülle 45° drehbar G1/4 - kompakt - black matt	2

Thx für alle Hilfe


----------



## Captain_Bedal (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

ICh würde dir für die Wakü 16/10er-Schläuche empfehlen. 

Radifläche ist gut, wenn nicht sogar überdimensioniert --> Lüfter können leiser drehen 

Pumpe würde ich sowas nehmen: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Plus | DDC Pumpen | Laing DDC | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland

Dazu nen stylischen Tube-AGB an den AGB-Halter im primo und unten mit nem Shoggy auf das Pumpenbracket drauf 

So in etwa: http://i.imgur.com/jxp2ONw.jpg

Zu den Lüftern: Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was die F12 genau taugen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass für diesen Preis die Lager gut ein werden. Wenn es anders ist, verbessert mich 

Grüße


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

19/13 Schlauch mit 13/10 Anschlüssen wird nicht passen. 

Die Lüfter im Link sind 140er die passen auch nicht auf die Radiatoren.

Pumpe Aquastream oder Laing.

AGB würde ich einen Aqualis von Aqua Computer nehmen. Kein Plastik wie die anderen und kann somit keine Risse bekommen.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

- Alphacool Cape Corp Coolplex Pro 15 LT
- Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V DDC-1T Plus
- Aquacomputer Shoggy Sandwich Bausatz zur Pumpenentkopplung - Version 2.0 - Schwarze Ausführung

Wie findest du? Dann noch Milch zum Kühlen und passt


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



Joselman schrieb:


> 19/13 Schlauch mit 13/10 Anschlüssen wird nicht passen.
> 
> Die Lüfter im Link sind 140er die passen auch nicht auf die Radiatoren.
> 
> ...



Hab es nun nochmals angepasst
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1t9xyqoSfxO6EUXGO8UJI9hZOG5BzoYxgQ7RV6k-Qcog/edit?usp=sharing
Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Hab untem im Dokoument noch ein Kreis gezeichnet. 
thx


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Mach doch bei Aquatuning einen Warenkorb. Den kannst du speichern und dann hier reinstellen. Das wäre übersichtlicher.

Was mit auffällt ist, dass du für die Pumpe keinen anderen Deckel drin hast. Ich habe die Pumpe zwar nicht aber ein anderer Deckel ist wohl must-have bei der Laing.

Die Zeichnung ist sehr schick.  WIchtig ist aber nur, dass die Pumpe nach dem AGB kommt und der AGB höher liegt als die Pumpe damit das Wasser in die Pumpe läuft. Die Pumpen saugen das Wasser nämlich nicht an! Bei manchen CPU Kühlern gibt es dann noch einen ein und Ausgang. Solltest du auch drauf achten beim Einbau. Das wars aber dann auch.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



Joselman schrieb:


> Mach doch bei Aquatuning einen Warenkorb. Den kannst du speichern und dann hier reinstellen. Das wäre übersichtlicher.
> 
> Was mit auffällt ist, dass du für die Pumpe keinen anderen Deckel drin hast. Ich habe die Pumpe zwar nicht aber ein anderer Deckel ist wohl must-have bei der Laing.
> 
> Die Zeichnung ist sehr schick.  WIchtig ist aber nur, dass die Pumpe nach dem AGB kommt und der AGB höher liegt als die Pumpe damit das Wasser in die Pumpe läuft. Die Pumpen saugen das Wasser nämlich nicht an! Bei manchen CPU Kühlern gibt es dann noch einen ein und Ausgang. Solltest du auch drauf achten beim Einbau. Das wars aber dann auch.



Hier gibt es direkt so ein Set für die Pumpe (3 unteren Artikel im WK)
Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland

So?


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Zur Pumpe sollte sich besser jemand äußern der da Erfahrungen mit gemacht hat. Sieht aber gut aus.

Es fehlt jetzt noch der Schlauch. Wenn bei der GPU keine Anschlüsse dabei sind brauchst du noch min. 2 Anschlüsse mehr.

Bei den 19/13er Anschlüssem weiß ich jetzt auch nicht ob die nicht zu fett sind für den CPU Kühler. Es könnte sein, dass die sich da blockieren dann bekommst du die da nicht drauf. Wie gesagt kann sein! Auch mit dem Kühler habe ich persönlich jetzt keine Erfahrung.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



Joselman schrieb:


> Zur Pumpe sollte sich besser jemand äußern der da Erfahrungen mit gemacht hat. Sieht aber gut aus.
> 
> Es fehlt jetzt noch der Schlauch. Wenn bei der GPU keine Anschlüsse dabei sind brauchst du noch min. 2 Anschlüsse mehr.
> 
> Bei den 19/13er Anschlüssem weiß ich jetzt auch nicht ob die nicht zu fett sind für den CPU Kühler. Es könnte sein, dass die sich da blockieren dann bekommst du die da nicht drauf. Wie gesagt kann sein! Auch mit dem Kühler habe ich persönlich jetzt keine Erfahrung.



Wie siehst mit der Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Standard Version aus? (hab ich aus deiner Signatur geklaut^^)
Schaut das gemäss Warenkorb so gut aus?  Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Da brauchst du auch noch den Einlassadapter zu, die gibts aber im set. 

Nachteil der Aquastream ist, dass die Pumpe im Vergleich zur Laing recht groß ist. Das wars aber auch. Von der Leistung und der Lautstärke her ist die Pumpe genial. Selbst ungedrosselt höre ich die bei offenem Case welches direkt neben mir auf dem Tisch steht nicht! Da ist jeder Lüfter lauter.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



Joselman schrieb:


> Da brauchst du auch noch den Einlassadapter zu, die gibts aber im set.
> 
> Nachteil der Aquastream ist, dass die Pumpe im Vergleich zur Laing recht groß ist. Das wars aber auch. Von der Leistung und der Lautstärke her ist die Pumpe genial. Selbst ungedrosselt höre ich die bei offenem Case welches direkt neben mir auf dem Tisch steht nicht! Da ist jeder Lüfter lauter.



Platz habe ich genug im Case
Meinst du das Bundle hier?
Eheim 1046/48 Ein- und 1250 Auslassadapter auf G1/4" | Pumpenadapter | Pumpen | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Ja genau das Set bräuchtest du dann.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ja genau das Set bräuchtest du dann.



Danke dir, dann werde ich die Pumpe nehmen. Sieht auch viel edler verarbeitet aus. 
Dann nur noch die Schläuche und Anschlüsse dann hab ich es


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Ich hab nochmal wegen dem CPU Kühler geguckt. Steht leider nix dabei aber ich befürchte die 19/13er Anschlüsse blockieren sich da gegenseitig weil die einfach so groß sind. 

Warum eigentlich 19/13? 16/10 ist schon ziemlich fett.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich hab nochmal wegen dem CPU Kühler geguckt. Steht leider nix dabei aber ich befürchte die 19/13er Anschlüsse blockieren sich da gegenseitig weil die einfach so groß sind.
> 
> Warum eigentlich 19/13? 16/10 ist schon ziemlich fett.



Naja wollte eigentlich so extra dicke teiler reinmachen^^
Sieht das in Ordnung aus? Warenkorb | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Request if ready to order 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1t9xyqoSfxO6EUXGO8UJI9hZOG5BzoYxgQ7RV6k-Qcog/edit?usp=sharing

Danke  für Feedback


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Mit 13/10 wird das schon passen.

Wo schließt du jetzt die 6 Lüfter an? Wie willst du die steuern?


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



Joselman schrieb:


> Mit 13/10 wird das schon passen.
> 
> Wo schließt du jetzt die 6 Lüfter an? Wie willst du die steuern?



Es hat am Mainboard direkt so ein Panel mit 7 Anschluss für 7 Lüfter
Wie steuern mhh..  SO etwas wie das Aerocool Touch 1000 "Touch Panel" | Steuergeräte | Überwachung | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Switzerland ?


----------



## ludscha (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Ich würde die Finger vom Phobya CPU-Kühler lassen, die waren schon des öfteren undicht. 

Nimm diesen, gut und günstig Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4 | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

13/10 Schläuche knicken bei engen Radien leicht, darum 11/8 oder 16/10 nehmen.

Mfg


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



ludscha schrieb:


> 13/10 Schläuche knicken bei engen Radien leicht, darum 11/8 oder 16/10 nehmen.



13/10 Schläuche knicken bei engen Radien leichter als 11/8 oder 16/10.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



ludscha schrieb:


> Ich würde die Finger vom Phobya CPU-Kühler lassen, die waren schon des öfteren undicht.
> 
> Nimm diesen, gut und günstig Aquacomputer cuplex kryos Delrin für Sockel 1366/1156/1155/1150/775, G1/4 | CPU - Kühler | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany
> 
> ...



Passen die 16/10 Schläuche und dazu die Anschraubtüllen auf den CPU Kühler?


----------



## ludscha (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



> Passen die 16/10 Schläuche und dazu die Anschraubtüllen auf den CPU Kühler?



Kann ich nicht zu 100 % sagen da ich den Abstand zwischen Ein- und Auslass nicht mehr weiss.


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Anschlussgewinde; Abstand:

Delrin: G 1/4; 20,5 mm	 
PRO: G 1/4; 23,75 mm	
XT  : G 1/4; 23,75 mm	
HF: G 1/4; 23,75 mm	
Silver Edition: G 1/4; 23,75 mm

Bei 16/10 würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und min. den Pro nehmen.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



ludscha schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht zu 100 % sagen da ich den Abstand zwischen Ein- und Auslass nicht mehr weiss.



Produkt Kommentar "klasse Design, klasse Leistung. Gute Montageanleitung. Mein Modell ist kompatibel mit 16/10 Anchraubtüllen (Produkt-ID: 9704). Diese Information ist in meinen Augen sehr wichtig. Zu dem Preis einfach ein MUSS." 

Yay werde also den CPU Kühler nehmen. Danke und auch noch grösser SChläuche


----------



## ludscha (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Joselman du bist der Beste


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Pro ist aber direkt ein gutes Stück teurer


----------



## ludscha (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Das macht das Kraut auch nicht mehr Fett


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Das Kraut geht mir aber langsam aus


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

und den Pro gibt es nicht weiss oder schwarz :X


----------



## Joselman (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



ludscha schrieb:


> Joselman du bist der Beste



Danke aber es gibt ganz sicher bessere.  

@ lenkii

Na wenn die beim Delrin passen dann kannst du den ja nehmen.


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



Joselman schrieb:


> Danke aber es gibt ganz sicher bessere.
> 
> @ lenkii
> 
> Na wenn die beim Delrin passen dann kannst du den ja nehmen.



Sehe es schon kommen, alles da aber keine passende Anschlüsse haha..


----------



## ludscha (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

@ Joselman 

aber auch einer der WaKü-Profis hier  

@ TE

Ich würde an deiner Stelle etwas warten, vielleicht gibt`s im Adventskalender einen Rabattcode für den ganzen Warenkorb.

Mfg


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*



ludscha schrieb:


> @ Joselman
> 
> aber auch einer der WaKü-Profis hier
> 
> ...



Naja Aquatuning rabattcodes für SChweiz sind meistens eh nur 7% und versand etc.. kostet eh schon zuviel macht jetzt auch nicht mehr viel aus.. möchte lieber so bald wie möglich mit dem Setup beginnen


----------



## ludscha (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü Complete Setup - 1x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Hydro Copper*

Aber 7% sind 7%  besser als nichts 


Dann wünsche ich Dir viel Spass beim basteln.


----------

